# scent control



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

So.. I have a question, I have noticed over the years, I do not have to worry about scent control like my different counter parts- (men). I have shot a lot of deer with my bow and the only thing I do is shower 

My question to you all is, have any other of you women noticed this?

I am sure most guys would not believe this, I am not here to brag about it, just want to know if others have noticed this?

I have fooled around with scent control stuff a few times, but found it a pain, so I go back to my simple ways and get my deer, and before anyone argues that the big boys would be too far out of my grasp-- I have arrowed a couple in the 140's and several 130's.

My first camo jacket was my light blue winter down filled jacket that I dyed in a few blotches and wiped down with stripes of mud to make it camo! that was 20 some years ago!
My thought is that men have stronger or more offensive smell/odor


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ya but we're handsome....:lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes you are ! 

nice picture.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't worry about it too much. I do wash my hunting clothes in dirt scented detergent, but I don't really do anything else. I have always wondered if the lip stick and mascara are too much in the field!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Barb you kill me.:lol:

and Kathleen, yes I have seen the same. Some men just have that aroma about them.:yikes::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I am skeptical of anyone being "scent-free", I just shower...sometimes I'll use an apple scented shampoo for kicks. I've also used dirt-cologne (that cool spray-on stuff that smells like a freshly turned field to us humans) and have rarely had a deer spook on me....unless they catch me moving or sniffing or sneezing or something.

I think it might be the testosterone that freaks deer out...and we don't produce as much of that stuff.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i like the smell of that dirt spray! in my opinion, being scented by deer depends on which way the wind blows... at the start of season i wash all my gear in unscented detergent, then keep it in a plastic tote. my jacket has the carbon lining, which may or may not make a difference. in the field i pull my hair back and shove it under a hat, use the de-scenter wipes on my hands, and leave a dirt wafer pinned to my jacket and overalls.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I've heard many stories that bucks attract to the natural scents that women give off that us men can't produce......Don't shoot the messenger, but my wife has told me a story from her past to attest to it:SHOCKED:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Ralph Smith said:


> I've heard many stories that bucks attract to the natural scents that women give off that us men can't produce.


I have heard that same thing, cant say I have seen that to attract deer, but I am not denying it either.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I have witnessed it. I had a buck tearing up my potty spot at the proprety one year. My daughter and myself were both having our "Monthly moment" lol. We used the spot before we headed out to hunt. We came back in and the ground was all scraped up and the branches around it were broken and torn. I also had another spot out near my stand. I actually watched a smaller buck scrape on it and he chewed on the brach above it. I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Interesting. I have hunted at those times, never slows me down , I never noticed anything peculiar, I have pretty good luck and couldnt say it directly affected, but perhaps I didnt pay attention? Maybe a field trial is in order.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't know, I just seem to be an animal attractant.:lol: I've been attacked by curious squrrels that don't like their picture taken. Had an owl land on bow. I wake up snakes while doing my duty in the woods on a December hunt. Let's see. Umm..a turkey, a flippin turkey of all creatures walked right in my ground blind once. Scared the holly crap right out me and I know he will never do that again. :lol: I could go on and on.

Hmmm...maybe I need to STOP peeing in the woods. :lol:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

You best be careful bullwinkle don't peek in your blind with a gleem in his eye and a smile:lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> You best be careful bullwinkle don't peek in your blind with a gleem in his eye and a smile:lol::lol:


No he doesn't. :lol::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

my potty spot is directly behind my blind but so far its been safe. As for other scent control, I use the regular soap I use for all the laundry but I only wash my hunting clothes if they get blood on them or too dirty. I use a coconut based body wash and the shampoo and conditioner is sometimes a fruity smell but not overly so. So like the others, I usually only get spotted if I sneeze or cough because I ALWAYS seem to have a cold when its time to go out to the blind.


----------

